# Is it impossible for amano shrimp to breed in freshwater?



## Guest

I have a 11 amano shrimp for going on two years now and the last three weeks i have saw a small shrimp in the tank, more than half the size of the others. It was my understanding they do not breed in freshwater but there is definitely a little shrimp in the tank. I changed my substrate about six months ago or so and when i took out all the fish and shrimp, there were still 11 shrimp and they were all pretty much the same size. This one is less than half the size. Is it possible for amano shrimp to breed in freshwater?


----------



## MadgicBug

From all accounts it is suppose to be impossible to breed amano's in fresh. Something about the larval stage that they need the salinity. Maybe osmotic regulation, the type of algae found in salt water (higer HUFA content), high mineral\calcium content or all of the above and more.

Do you have pictures.


----------



## Kitsune

I agree with MadgicBug, all articles indicate that the babies only survive in salt (or brackish) water.

A lot of people seem to think they have Amano's until they start breeding. Photos will really help.


----------



## Guest

i will try to get a photo of the ones that are over an inch and the one that is small ... i read this online "One in around 100,000 zoes (young shrimp) can survive till adulthood in freshwater if the water is hard enough." i have not got off the sofa to measure the water hardness yet ... i am pretty sure they are amanos as i got them from mykiss and i think he knows his shrimp


----------



## Adz1

not very likely.....
amano shrimp go through a larvae stage that needs brackish water.


----------



## Ursus sapien

lots of experienced hobbyists have been working at breeding these reliably and no reports of miracle babies.
is it possible it came in on a plant or such?


----------



## VinnyD

yah i haven't seen baby amanos in in tank..then again..like we all noted..shrimplets need brackish water...and plus..i have a few fishes in the tank and they would love to have a snack or two


----------



## Guest

i changed the substrate may 30 and there were 11 amano shrimp ... since then i have added some plants from king eds ... the tank also has dwarf puffers who in the past have eaten ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp (more than a year ago) but this little shrimp is clear like the amanos and the puffers leave it alone like they do the amanos ... it may have come in on a plant, anything is possible, it just thought it was a bit of a strange site ...


----------



## MadgicBug

Looks like a not so nice looking (not red) female cherry.


----------



## big_bubba_B

ya that looks like a plain cherry shrimp


----------



## plantedinvertz

Looks like a cherry to me .


----------



## Guest

cherry shrimp it must be then, i guess came with a plant ...


----------

